# Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???



## shad (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich fahre im April wieder einmal nach Fynshav zum Dorschangeln. Macht es Sinn, es einmal vom treibenden Boot auf Steinbutt zu probieren? Wo kann man auf Steinbutt hoffen (welche Tiefen, Bodenstrukturen etc.) ? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar,
Gruß, shad


----------



## JunkieXL (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Grober Sand mit Muscheln auf 10-13m ist bei uns in der Ostsee sehr gut. Als Köder verwende ich kleine Sprotten und mittlere Topse!

nur ich würde Ankern, die Stonies beißen bei uns recht zarkhaft und vorsichtig!


----------



## sundeule (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Verankert war ich auch erfolgreicher.
Inzwischenglaube ich, dass die Runden heikel auf geschleppte Köder reagieren


----------



## shad (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Aha, also vom verankerten Boot ist besser...
Was sollte ich denn für Haken und Schnur verwenden? Habt ihr da Favoriten?
Alles was ich über das Angeln auf Steinbutt weiß, ist daß man lange Mundschnüre verwenden sollte, oder? Macht es Sinn, mit einer Bolognese- Rute (bitte nicht lachen) zu fischen, wegen der weichen Rutenspitze?
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten,
Gruß aus Springe,

    shad


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Das mit den Mundschnüren siehst du schon richtig. Der Köder, wie schon zuvor genannt, sollte knapp über dem Grund "spielen". #6 
Du kannst sowohl mit einer Durchlaufmontage fischen, als auch mit Pose.
Pose hat den Vorteil, dass eine bessere Bißerkennung gegeben ist, da das Boot, auch wenn es verankert ist, trotzdem hin und her treibt.
Bolorute würde ich nicht empfehlen. Ich lache auch nicht. #d   
Begründung:
Steinbutts können auch in der Ostsee respektable Größen erreichen. Die machen dann schon richtig Druck an der Angel. Es wird bei einer zu langen Rute dann schwer, diesen Fisch am Boot zu dirigieren. Ich empfehle 2,70m Ruten mit 60 - 100 gr WG. Schnur kann monofile sein und durchaus 0,35mm betragen.

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## shad (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Dann erstmal besten Dank, für alle Tipps, ich werde auf jeden Fall mal versuchen, einen von den Biestern zu überlisten.
Gruß,
        shad


----------



## JunkieXL (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

ich kann mich mefohunter nur anschließen ich verwende ein 100g Sargblei als durchläufer mit 1m Mundschnur (langsam ablassen sonst vertüddelt es schnell). Pose geht auch sehr gut nehme ich im Sommer auf Platte allgemein in den Abendstunden auf 8m Tiefe langsam über den Grund zuckeln lassen!


----------



## shad (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Die "Posenvariante" hört sich ja auch sehr interessant an...
Was nehmt ihr denn da für Posentypen und Tragkraft? Das funktioniert aber doch bestimmt nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt (ruhige See), oder?


----------



## JunkieXL (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

ja die See muss relativ ruhig sein! Ich nehm eine 25g Durchläuferpose aus der Hechtangelei.


----------



## donlotis (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Hallo, gut geeignet sind auch größere Twister mit entsprechend schwerem Twisthead... schön knapp über dem Grund zuppeln oder auch ruhig einmal über den Grund schleifen lassen (wenn es keine Muschelbänke o.ä. gibt)...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## shad (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Wir fischen auf Dorsch  nur mit Twistern oder kleinen shads, hätte da nicht schon mal der eine oder andere Steinbutt hängen bleiben müssen? Was wir auf Twister schon gut gefangen haben sind Flundern und Schollen - blos ein Steinbutt wäre mal nicht schlecht...! :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Also als Pose reicht eine stabile Hechtpose aus. Gut, wenn sie eine lange Antenne hat. #6 
Natürlich sollte das Wetter schon mitspielen. Bei Windstärke 5 wird`s wirklich schon schwierig. Besser ist ne gute 2-3. #6 
Ja und bitte nicht vergessen, daß der Fang eines Steinbutts in der Ostsee immer noch mit viel Glück verbunden ist. Natürlich kann man ihn mit Twister und Shads bekmmen, aber der eindeutig bessere Köder ist wohl der Sandaal (Tobiasfisch) und Heringsfetzen.
Topzeit ist übrigens vom späten Frühjahr (Ende Mai) bis späten Sommer (Ende September)!!! #6


----------



## JunkieXL (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

jop so ist es ... ich werd dem Stoni aber in Norge nachstellen  bin ja bald ne Woche da *gg* naja ne weile noch! Da sind die Chancen höher!


----------



## sundeule (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

...und in Meck-Pomm die Schonzeit Juno/ Juli beachten...


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an mit den Scheiben ! #6
gibts auch ein paar schöne pics von den Fängen zu sehen ? 
bin auf dem Gebiet ja auch noch nen Frischling, aber soll sich ja ändern ! #6
wie sieht es denn mit denen so um und bei Fehmarn aus ?
kommen da welche vor ? vereinzelt wenigstens ?


----------



## JunkieXL (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

bestimmt musst nur muschelbänke finden es gibt vor Kühlungsborn einige große am besten ist man fischt auf 8-13m die Sand und Muschelbänke ab, dann hat man die größten chancen!!!


----------



## meeresdrachen (10. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Hallo shad,

schau dir mal den Thread über den Buttloeffel
an.
Ich fische auf Steinbutt von treibenden Boot
aus über Sand-u.Muschelbänken.
Köder sind Wattwürmer,Heringsfetzen.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## JunkieXL (10. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

schöner Stoni, Petri


----------



## chippog (13. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

meeresdrachen! mit dem buttloeffel darf dann aber die drift wohl nicht zu schnell sein?! mefohunter84, ganz sauberer rutentipp!! shad, vergiss den grossen kescher nicht! so mancher steini hat sich an der oberflaeche mal eben schnell ausgeschlagen.


----------



## meeresdrachen (15. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Hallo chippong,

ja,die Drift mit dem Kleinboot sollte nicht
so doll sein.Leichtes Treiben ist am besten.
Steht das Boot still,muß man die Montage
gaaaanz langsam herankurbeln.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## chippog (16. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

mit dem buttloeffel solltest du doch eigentlich bei verankertem boot - sollte es wirklich mal unverankert null drift geben dann natuerlich auch in dem falle - durchaus auswerfen koennen, hab ich zumindest mit leichterem geschirr mit erfolg erprobt. so, glaube ich, lockst du die platten noch schneller an dein boot. der buttloeffel und aehnliches montagen fischen sowieso besser wenn sie sich etwas im wasser bewegen und sei es wenigstens von der hin&herbewegung des verankerten bootes.


----------



## Nordangler (17. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Sagen wir einmal so. Mit dem Buttlöffel ist ein aktives angeln empfehlendswert.
Meeresdrachen schönes Pic vom Steinbutt. Respekt!!!

Sven


----------



## meeresdrachen (17. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

@all,

ja,so ist es.Wenn man mit dem Gerät erst mal
Erfolg gehabt hat,fragt man sich,warum man
damit nicht schon früher gefischt hat.
Der Buttlöffel ist jetzt immer an Bord dabei.
Sven,danke für die Blumen.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Hallo Junki,

ich komme im Sommer mit meinem Boot 14 tage nach Kühlungsborn. Will endlich mal nicht schleppen. Sind die Muschelbänke auf den Reeden gut? Gibts irgendwo Ecken, wo man selbst Würmer graben / Plümpern kann??


----------



## JunkieXL (19. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Würmer kannst du im Salzhaf bei Rerik Plümpern z.b bei Pepelow gibt aber noch mehr stellen! Also ich fische meist auf den Muschelbänken die sich ca 1km vorm Zeltplatz befinden, da kann man auch gut schleppen wenns dich mal überkommt  Reeden=Rieden dánn sind das auch sehr gut Bänke da hatte ich auch schon erfolg!


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

@ Dolfin

Wattis gibt es auch in der Wohlenberger Wiek, nordwestlich von Wismar. #6 
Da haben wir schon zu DDR-Zeiten unsere Wattis geplümpert. :q 
Seeringler gibt`s aber nur in den Läden, z.B. in Kühlungborn bei Niesler. Der ist auch sonst sehr kompetent. Na als Schwager von Herrn Großmann sollte es ja auch so sein. :q 
Kühlungsborn ist, nach Wustrow ( Darß ) der beste Platz für Steinbutt an der Küste von M/V! #6

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Ja, den Niesler kenne ich ganz gut. Allerdings ist mir das Salzhaff oder die Wohlenberger Wiek einfach ein bischen weit im Urlaub. Dann werde ich mir wohl mal hin und wieder eine Portion kaufen müssen. Sprit und Zeit kostet ja auch.
Aber ich freu mich schon auf ein paar Tage im Sommer. Habe seit mehreren Jahren zwischen Mai und Oktober nicht mehr gefischt.

Was die Steinies betrifft: ich habe die Dänen abräumen sehen, unmittelbar nach der Wende. Da gabs sogar die richtig großen Steinies häufiger. Ich habe aber auch schon 5Kilofische an der Seebrücke gesehen. Ist nur nicht mein Ding. Ich komme da lieber von See aus...


----------



## shad (23. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Hallo, vielen Dank an alle, für die Tipps - ich werde versuchen, einiges davon in die Tat umzusetzen. Ich habe da noch einmal eine Frage, zu dem Buttlöffel: Ich habe schon einmal einen Buttlöffel mehrere Stunden hinter dem treibenden Boot hergezogen (ähnlich der Montage von Meeresdrachen), allerdings ohne Erfolg. Mein Buttlöffel war ein selbst gebauter aus Kupfer...! Ist das "Kriegsentscheident", ob man das Original verwendet, oder einen selbst gebauten??? Fische (Dorsche) waren den Tag auf jeden Fall reichlich da, denn wir haben auf shads und Twister super gefangen...
Gruß, 
       shad


----------



## Nordangler (23. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Rein theoretisch sollte es kein Unterschied machen, ob du ein original hast oder einen selbstgebauten Buttlöffel.
Eher stellt sich hier die Frage, ob du damit richtig umgehst bzw. richtig fischst.

Sven


----------



## chippog (23. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

sehe ich genau so, sven!!! nur ein aktiv gefischter buttlöffel ist ein fängiger. in holland fand ich auch einen original buttlöffel, der allerdings wirklich die form eines löffels hatte. selber habe ich auch mit spinnerlöffeln, leichtesten blinkern, trollinglöffeln und ähnlichem gefischt. irgendwass was glänzt und sich im wasser interessant bewegt, sprich gut gefischt wird, fängt besser.

einige fragen stellen sich mir bei dem von shad beschriebenen angeln. hat es dort, wo der dorsch gut biss auch platte gegeben?? wenn ja, waren die in beisslaune? war die montage wirklich die ganze zeit am boden oder in bodennähe? wie aktiv wurde mit der montage geangelt, mal liegen gelassen, mal vom boden ein bis zwei meter hochgehoben...? wurde die rute in der hand gehalten, so dass mögliche schwache bisse festgestellt werden konnten? mit welcher geschwindigkeit schleifte die montage über dem boden? wie oft wurde der köder gewechselt? um nur einige zu nennen. so nebenher mal den buttlöffel ins wasser halten, bringt sehr viel weniger gehakten fisch, als sich aktiv darauf einzulassen! skitfiske! chippog


----------



## Nordangler (23. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Da hast du vollkommen recht chippog. Vor allen wenn die Dorsche in Beißlaune waren, hätten sie beim aktiven angeln mit dem Buttlöffel erbarmungslos zugeschlagen.

Sven


----------



## shad (23. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Ich habe die Montage einfach auf der Abdrift-Seite ausgeworfen und hinter dem Boot herschleifen lassen - meine Hände brauchte ich ja für die Spinnrute!  Wir hatten den Tag so Windstärke 3-4, sind also ganz gut gedriftet. Die Rute hat senkrecht in einem Bootsrutenhalter gestanden und durch die schaukelnden Bewegungen des Bootes hat sich die Rutenspitze (teilweise) um ca. 1m bewegt. Die Angeltiefe betrug so um die 8m . Ich habe allerdings als Hakenköder nur Seeringelwürmer gehabt, also keine Fischfetzen etc. ausprobiert...! Der Buttlöffel ist definitiv in Grundnähe gewesen, denn es gab des öfteren Hänger - mit Abriß des Hakens. Ich habe so etwa 5 Stunden gefischt, dann habe ich die Montage gegen einen Twister mit einem 15g Jigkopf getauscht und schon bissen dort auch die Dorsche...! Es kann ja eigentlich nur an meinem selbstgebauten Buttlöffel gelegen haben...


----------



## chippog (24. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

also jetzt hätte ich wirklich gerne mal ein bild von dem teil gesehen! windstärke 3-4 klingt für mich einen deut zu schnell für plattfische, vor allem wenn nicht aktiv gefisch wird, so dass die montage mal einige sunkunden liegen bleibt um die platten zum anbiss zu verleiten.


----------



## shad (24. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Moin chippog,
also meinst Du, die Montage ist dafür zu schnell gelaufen? Ich muß natürlich gestehen, daß ich das Raubverhalten der Platten zu wenig kenne - denn wie gesagt, auf Dorsch mit Gummiködern funktioniert das hervorragend! Wir haben auf die Art (und dem Wind!) auch schon gute Flundern und Schollen gefangen,allerdings mit Gufis...


----------



## chippog (27. März 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

in der regel bevorzugen platte, vor allem auch wenn sie schlecht beissen, variierende und ehr langsamere geschwindigkeiten der montage. chipp


----------



## Rumpelrudi (9. April 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen#6

Manchmal sollte sich ein Angelkollege "opfern", der mit dem Boot langsam gegen die Strömung oder Drift anfährt, während die Plattfischmontage auf Grund ist. Mit der Multi geht das auch wunderbar einhändig.
Ja, ich weiß, das kostet Sprit|supergri

Wir hatten mal zu sechst im Mai einen Kutter gechartert. Der Käpt´n war ganz unruhig und wollte uns zum Steinbuttangeln überreden, da er sah, dass wir dafür die nötige Ausrüstung hatten. Nach der ersten Abstimmung wollten vier auf Dorsch. Dann machte er die Bodenluke auf und mir fielen fast die Augen aus dem Kopf. 
Da schwammen um die 100 Steinbutts gemütlich im Boot herum und der Boden war grau ausgelegt.
Der Entschluß war plötzlich bei allen da:m Der Käpt´n fuhr also zur Köderfischbeschaffung in die Sandbänke, wo wir mit Heringssystem einige Tobis fingen. Dann ging es raus und zu unserer Verwunderung genau in die Nähe seiner eigenen Langleinen.
Tobis angeködert und mit 250g Blei am Runningboom und 1,5m Nachläufer abgesenkt. Rumms, schon hatte sich ein dicker Dorsch über den Tobi gestülpt. So ging das eine halbe Stunde und unser Käpt´n fluchte ständig etwas Dänisches. Als ich dann auf Watties umstieg kam der erste Plattfisch hoch, Käpt´n stürmte neugierig aus seinem Leitstand...., jedoch "nur" eine Kliesche. Es blieb bei mir beim Klieschenfang, die alle um die 35cm hatten, während die Kumpels sich an den Dorschen gütlich taten.

Fazit : Im Mai beissen die Steinbutte und wie der Käpt´n sagte : Von Tidenstillstand bei Hochwasser bis zum ablaufenden Wasser.
Leider waren bei uns die Dorsche zu gierig.


----------



## chippog (9. April 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

rumpelrudi, ist ja alles schön und gut, aber wo war denn das genau und welcher kutter bitteschön??? klingt ja wirklich ziemlich nervenaufreibend, das ganze!!! chipp grüsst ganz nervös


----------



## Rumpelrudi (10. April 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Sorry:m

Wir sind von Bagenkop/Langeland aus rausgefahren. In SO - Richtung.

Der Kutter war die "Albatros", die normal zum Berufsfischen hinaus fährt.

Der Kapitän war Helge Piel und wohnt in Bagenkop.

Wetter : Ententeich bei wolkenlosem Himmel. Habe mir kräftig die Ohren verbrannt|supergri


----------



## sundeule (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Es ist ja hier recht ruhig um die Steinis  geworden.
Ich hol den Tread nochmal hoch und garniere mit den Bildern der letzten beiden "Rüganer."
Der erste ist ein Belly-Butt aus 8m Tiefe(Watti). Ca 35cm
Der Zweite ist ganz frisch von heute und schwimmt wieder in der Ostsee. (Mefoblinker)
Beide vor Rügen gefangen.


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

deine lütte ist ja obersüß !!!
glückwunsch zu deinem gelungenen fang !!!
beiderseits :m


----------



## sundeule (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Danke! Inzwischen hab ich noch so einen Lütten eingefangen

Für angelnden Nachwuchs ist gesorgt!


----------



## chippog (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*



			
				sundeule schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja hier recht ruhig um die Steinis  geworden.
> Ich hol den Tread nochmal hoch und garniere mit den Bildern der letzten beiden "Rüganer."...


du bist vielleicht witzig! du holst hier einen nach dem anderen raus (= 2!) und ich hab nicht mal zeit zum angeln. frustration ist da gar nix gegen! na glückwunsch zu deinem feinen fang und auch zu den feinsten fängen daheim! skitfiske aus göteborg! chipp


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein kräftiges "Petri Heil" und  
|schild-g   zu diesen Platten! #6 Habe vor Jahren auch schon von Rügen und seinen Steinbutts gehört, allerdings seit dem auch nicht wieder. Aber toll solche Bilder zu sehen.
Danke!  :m


----------



## sundeule (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vor Jahren auch schon von Rügen und seinen Steinbutts gehört, allerdings seit dem auch nicht wieder. Aber toll solche Bilder zu sehen.
> Danke! :m


 
So genau weiß ich auch nix über die Steinis dort.
Da ich erst vor ein paar Jahren nach Stralsund gezogen bin, gibt es in Sachen Revierkenntnis durchaus noch einiges zu tun:g 

Vorher war ich meist rund um K´born untgerwegs und nun halt hier. Auf dem Darß hatte ich letztes Jahr einen 37er auf Hering.
Im Unterschied dazu waren die letzten Beiden absoluter "Beifang" (Wurm/ Blinker). Zwei Zufallstreffer bei zwei aufeinander folgenden Angeltörns animieren natürlich auch mal gezielt anzugreifen...


----------



## sundeule (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich hab nicht mal zeit zum angeln. frustration ist da gar nix gegen! ...


 
Pfui, das ist ja schlimmer als Masern!  Mir aber auch oft vertraut 
Ich wünsche Dir beizeiten etwas Urlaub!


----------



## sundeule (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Übrigens:

Gestern erzählte mir ein Guide, dass bei einem seiner letzten Dorschtörns vor Rügen einem gehakten Dorsch drei Steinis bis an die Oberfläche gefolgt seien...

Da staunt der Fachmann und der Laie wundert sich ;-)


----------



## Agalatze (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

sowas habe ich auch schon erlebt, aber nur mit normalen butt...
ist echt witzig wenn da ein paar hinter den jigs herziehen.
bis ich es allerdings geschnallt habe, war meine rute schon wieder ausgeworfen...


----------



## sundeule (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Steinbutt vom treibenden Boot???*

Selbst habe ich es leider noch nichtr erlebt.
Dafür konnten wir letztens die Dorsche bis unter die Rutenspitze folgen sehen.


----------

